# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  New Vivarium

## kapitan

Recently was in a shop, famous one in Macpherson and found that they have expandable foam in stock. Had wanted to play with that material for a long time, but it was not easily available locally. So, I started planning and thinking and had always wanted to do something with a half cut tank... so went ahead and bought the material .....

Untitled by kapitan, on Flickr

Bought the tank from the famous shop in Havelock Rd, plus the egg crafts, which I did not use eventually.... tank is L30 x B24 x H 26 centimeters.

Untitled by kapitan, on Flickr


Here's a picture of the bottle of expandable foam, forgot to take a picture when new, but this is how it looks when used.

----------


## kapitan

Took a few days to think how I wanted the tank to look like and after some thoughts decided...... and the unfinished product...

Untitled by kapitan, on Flickr

What I learnt during the making process is that the foam really expands.... and will sag due to gravity.... screwed up the first try, destroyed and re-do, this time with patience to let it dry out then go for second layer etc... the foam is light and I added a stone piece for water feature to weigh the foam down, though the foam do stick to the walls of the tank. Being foam, it can be craved with a sharp knife or box cutter, to the shape you like.... to create space for soil, inserted some pots into the structure....
Untitled by kapitan, on Flickr

The above picture is after craving, trimming, with soil added and initial planting....

Also tested out water in tank, in case of leakages....

Untitled by kapitan, on Flickr

----------


## kapitan

Here is the finished product.....
Vivarium by kapitan, on Flickr

Untitled by kapitan, on Flickr

Untitled by kapitan, on Flickr

Untitled by kapitan, on Flickr

Untitled by kapitan, on Flickr

Now just sit down relax and watch the plants grow.... looking for bromeliads, anyone knows where??

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Wah bro, glad that you are still in the vivarium scene. Been awhile since you posted. Very nice setup there.

----------


## grey

Beautiful!

----------


## kapitan

i think this is completed....

]https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4563/37588465755_753976 :drool 2: 07_k.jpg[/img][/url]Completed by Patrick Eyu, on Flickr

----------


## kapitan

Addition of new plants completes it......

Completed by kapitan, on Flickr

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Not planning to put any aquatic plants below?

----------


## kklim

Nice.

FYI Horme Hardware in Ubi has aerosol expandable foam but it's yellowish in colour.

----------


## kapitan

can't decide, I kept the layer of substrate thin as I wanted more space for fishes to swin...if I find suitable plants, may just as...

----------


## ahbao1983

very nice. i ordered the spray foam and a tank recently also. waiting for them to arrive. just wondering, by just using the spray foam, is it sufficient to keep water out?

----------


## grey

> very nice. i ordered the spray foam and a tank recently also. waiting for them to arrive. just wondering, by just using the spray foam, is it sufficient to keep water out?


no it isn't, the foam is water resistant but not waterproof. Try to think of the foam as just for aesthetics/decor purposes, do share what kind of setup you have in mind and what you want to keep in it

----------


## ahbao1983

> no it isn't, the foam is water resistant but not waterproof. Try to think of the foam as just for aesthetics/decor purposes, do share what kind of setup you have in mind and what you want to keep in it



hi it will be something like this, top view.

https://imgur.com/4TKDtbj

basically at the left and right back of the tank will be 2 land areas. i am thinking of keeping vampire crabs on them. i will have a bridge or a driftwood to connect the 2 land, so the crabs can cross over.

in the front of the tank is the water area. most likely will put dwarf crayfish and some schooling fish like swordtail or neon tetra, and maybe 1 or 2 corys.

for the land parts i will build it like a terrarium. pebbles, mesh, charcoal, soil, then moss, ferns, driftwood and rocks on top. 

to separate land from water i bought foam, essentially the green lines in the pic to act as cliffs, would water seep through to the land substrate? i also bought some aquarium safe silicone so if need be i will put silicone for extra safe.

let me know if there's any flaws i have as this is my first time building one.

thanks.

----------


## grey

> hi it will be something like this, top view.
> 
> https://imgur.com/4TKDtbj
> 
> basically at the left and right back of the tank will be 2 land areas. i am thinking of keeping vampire crabs on them. i will have a bridge or a driftwood to connect the 2 land, so the crabs can cross over.
> 
> in the front of the tank is the water area. most likely will put dwarf crayfish and some schooling fish like swordtail or neon tetra, and maybe 1 or 2 corys.
> 
> for the land parts i will build it like a terrarium. pebbles, mesh, charcoal, soil, then moss, ferns, driftwood and rocks on top. 
> ...



ya, if you are planning to use the foam to make the 'border' inbetween the substrate and the water, it will definitely seep through, the foam will also turn mushy after prolonged soaking underwater.

I'll recommend you to use some rocks or wood to form the 'barrier' for the land area instead, you'll have to fill more hydroballs or water-safe stuff for your land area so your soil does not touch any of the water

----------


## ahbao1983

oh that sucks... back to the drawing board again i guess...

thanks for the heads up....

----------


## LaVsy

Where to get this aquarium foam spray?

----------

